# La Mirada del HUSARES !



## drinks_21 (Dec 6, 2005)

Una ciudad muy progresista. Felicitaciones


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

wow sky llorooooooo que buen thread =) Muchas gracias por compartir estas fotos


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Gracias por sus comentarios. Trujillo metropolitano supera los 800 000 habitantes. El distrito de Trujillo tiene 230 000 habitantes... Cada cierto tiempo subire una que otra panoramica para amenizar el thread.


----------



## Pisco_Perú (Jul 18, 2005)

buen trabajo! estan bonitas las fotos.


----------



## GatoNegro (Feb 17, 2005)

A mi juicio, esta toma capta toda la historia de Trujillo: mar, agricultura, colonia, urbanización, modernidad....


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

GatoNegro said:


> A mi juicio, esta toma capta toda la historia de Trujillo: mar, agricultura, colonia, urbanización, modernidad....


Esa iglesia que se ve en esa foto estimado gato es la iglesia de Huamán, donde en la epoca dela colonia era el lugar para las clases pobres y esclavos, para ellos estaban apartados del centro de la ciudad de las demas iglesias que eran de uso exclusivo de la aristocracia trujillana. Actualmente dicha zona no se ha consolidado como urbanizacion propiamente dicha. Es mas bien toda esa zona una antigua zona marginal o pueblo joven, hoy la "urbanizacion" Huamán donde su poblacion es mayormente de clase media-baja y baja...

El espacio vacío que se ve ahi en esa foto corresponde a una nueva urbanizacion donde se acaban de vender todos sus lotes (urb. Nueva California) y se empezaran a construir nuevas viviendas a la brevedad. 

Gracias por la inquietud.


----------



## diegoXD (Jun 5, 2007)

Estan bien las tomas de las nocturnas aunque las de la mañana no ayuda la neblina pero bueno se ven bien,pero creo que la de las noches me gustan porque no se ven las casas sin tarragear y las de la playa estan bien buenas con un gran circulo amarillo


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Primera vez qeu escucho la iglesia de Huamán, a ver si algún día le tomas fotos Sky.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Con mucho gusto y trataré de hacerlo lo maspronto posible. Similar origen tienen las iglesias de Mansiche al norte de la ciudad, la iglesia de Moche e incluso la Santa Ana en el mismo centro histórico solo que al extremo norte alejado de las demás... En el caso de Moche, su poblacion siempre ha sido agricultora por ende de clase baja desde el virreinato.... 

En esta nocturna se aprecian unas fuertes y notorias luces blancas a lo lejos que destacan del resto de luces de la ciudad. Corresponden a las luces de halógeno blancas en donde se está construyendo el Mall Plaza Trujillo.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Aqui un video hecho por Santiago Loayza, forista jjames con quien estuvimos tomando fotos desde arriba...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aunQJcDbQtc


----------



## Muchik (Mar 27, 2006)

Que buen trabajo Sky... Lastima que el edificio protagonista del thread no sale en las tomas. Espero que pronto aparezca fotografiado desde otro edificio mas alto aun.


----------



## Trickmetwice17 (Dec 2, 2005)

Buenisisisimas fotos :banana: Se nota que Trujillo esta mejorando y creciendo  Se pueden notar hartos proyectos y edificos nuevos :banana: ojala pronto tbn los edificios existentes empiece a tarajear sus costados


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Geniales fotos, ¡gracias por compartirlas!


----------



## mhubert (Dec 16, 2005)

Sky, eres el Rey de los foristas Trujillanos. Felicitaciones.


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

el cambio de la ciudad desde los aires es mas que notorio.La vez pasada que subieron al Servat la ciudad era una decepcion.Ahora tiene muchas zonas modernas ,pintadas y bien cuidadas.Me va dar un gusto regresar a Trujillo y encontrarme con otra ciudad.Bien Trujillo!


----------



## Sound. (Oct 28, 2006)

Buenísimas tomas! Felicidades


----------



## 7edge (Jul 15, 2006)

muy buenas tomas de trujillo.............especialmente las de noche....se nota q se esta formando una gran ciudad...........esperemos ver un skyline en los proximos anos.


----------



## GatoNegro (Feb 17, 2005)

skyperu34 said:


> Esa iglesia que se ve en esa foto ... es la iglesia de Huamán, donde en la epoca de la colonia era el lugar para las clases pobres y esclavos, para ellos estaban apartados del centro de la ciudad de las demas iglesias que eran de uso exclusivo de la aristocracia trujillana...


Muy interesante historia, gracias...la próxima vez que vaya a Trujillo, tendré que visitar la zona...


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

skyperu34 said:


> Con mucho gusto y trataré de hacerlo lo maspronto posible. Similar origen tienen las iglesias de Mansiche al norte de la ciudad, la iglesia de Moche e incluso la Santa Ana en el mismo centro histórico solo que al extremo norte alejado de las demás... En el caso de Moche, su poblacion siempre ha sido agricultora por ende de clase baja desde el virreinato....


Esperamos que les tomes fotos, me gustaria mucho conocer esas iglesias.


----------



## uranio (Dec 30, 2005)

Excelentes fotos, buenas panorámicas, las mejores que he visto hasta ahora de Trujillo. Gracias por el esfuerzo y por postearlas!

Se puede apreciar con estas fotos que Trujillo esta cambiando notoriamente, recibí un comentario de un familiar que no había estado en Trujillo en 6 meses, sobre que había notado cambios en tan solo 6 meses. 

Ojalá que este boom constructivo siga por mucho tiempo y como se mecionó en un comentario anteriormente, la ciudad en 10 anos tenga un bonito skyline.


----------



## ferkas (May 26, 2007)

Excelentes fotos.Trujillo se ve muy bien y espero poder conocerla pronto.


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

Muy buenas vistas que tomaste desde el Husares, yo te he arreglado algunas con el "photoshop" espero q no te enojes, aqui pongo tres, a ver q te parecen?:







.







.







.







.







.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

No alibiza, en absoluto. Por el contrario, tu iniciativa es muy positiva y se agradece la mejor intencion tuya de ser parte de este thread dandole vida...


----------



## carlos07 (May 11, 2007)

Skyperu34, Trujillo me sorprende es una ciudad ordenada y con mucho verde, con seguridad en mi próximo viaje al Perú la visitaré. Felicitaciones:banana:


----------



## Carlos_"U" (Feb 13, 2006)

Buenazas las tomas! valio la pena esperar sky! Me gustaron mucho las fotos nocturnas, felizmente ya se esta mejorando el problema del tarrejeo, los edificios nuevos se preocupan en pintar los costados. Buen thread sky! :cheers:


----------



## diegoXD (Jun 5, 2007)

[/IMG].







.[/QUOTE]

Me parece o esta foto esta como estirada porque se ve a la catedral como un poco deforme en su tamaño y forma???


----------



## Pocas Cosas (Feb 2, 2006)

Muy bueno, muy bueno tu thread Sky. Se nota la mejora en el tarrajeo, bien hecho. ¡¡¡Qué sigan mejorando!!!.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

diegoXD said:


> Me parece o esta foto esta como estirada porque se ve a la catedral como un poco deforme en su tamaño y forma???


Esa foto ya esta editada y estirada por alibiza. Mira mis fotos originales las cuales no pasaron por photoshop en mi primer post, primera pagina...


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

Buenas tomas Jhonatan.


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

Si, es la verdad yo la agrande un poquitin, y me salío mal, lo q pasa es que me gusto mucho esa foto, porque se nota la Catedral Trujillana que es un icono de la ciudad, como la parte moderna. Me parecío que la foto decía "Ciudad de Trujillo". En fin, no se, si no les gusta la regreso a su tamaño original.


----------



## opinion (Sep 14, 2006)

MUY BUENAS TOMAS, FELICITACIONES


----------



## *JoSePh* (May 25, 2007)

*Trujillo tiene que ser mas grande de lo que es ahora.*


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Increible thread, las fotos estàn cheverìsimas. Las nocturnas son alucinantes!!!!!!!!

Que bien que crece Trujillo, con un estilo muy propio.

Excelente thread.


----------



## franco_elias (Jan 9, 2007)

hace mucho que no voy por trujillo
por planos y fotografias aereas sabia que habia crecido, pero nunca supe que tanto, ni que tan bien
a ver si me doy una vuelta pronto


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

GatoNegro said:


> A mi juicio, esta toma capta toda la historia de Trujillo: mar, agricultura, colonia, urbanización, modernidad....


buena apreciacion


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

diegoXD said:


> [/IMG].
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me parece o esta foto esta como estirada porque se ve a la catedral como un poco deforme en su tamaño y forma???[/QUOTE]

A mi me gusta como quedó.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Mas fotos, tomadas ayer miercoles 15 de agosto... Algunos ángulos son parecidos pero con diferente clima, otras nuevas tomas tambien....




























Me gusta esta toma, la neblina con algo rayos del sol interponiendose...










Un obrero relajandose frente al horizonte...


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Esas últimas también están muy buenas sky, y no se ve tanto ladrillo.


----------



## Claudia4681 (Aug 16, 2007)

Buenas panoramicas del Husares... Trujillo definitivamente como todo el Perù esta creciendo... y mejorando.:nocrook:


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

La última foto me gustó mucho.


----------



## PAQUITA_BOND (Aug 16, 2007)

:applause: EXCELENTES TOMAS SKYPERU34, DE VERDAD QUE PARECES UN PROFESIONAL DE LA FOTOGRAFIA...SIGUE ASI DELEITANDONOS CON TU TRABAJO


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Sí. Lindas fotos, Sky. Trujillo se ve cada vez mejor. kay:
Por otra parte, bienvenidas las nuevas foristas Claudia y Paquita.


----------



## diegoXD (Jun 5, 2007)

skyperu34 said:


> Esa foto ya esta editada y estirada por alibiza. Mira mis fotos originales las cuales no pasaron por photoshop en mi primer post, primera pagina...


A ya las vi si pues estan buenas tus fotos a lo natural


----------



## legfcolombia (Jan 13, 2007)

Hermosa ciudad,, si Dios quiere estaré en noviembre conociendo semejante belleza.¡


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Gracias a todos por sus comentarios. 

Cuando gustes legfcolombia, seras bienvenido aqui.... un cordial saludo.


----------



## opinion (Sep 14, 2006)

bueno parece que la Mirada del Husares pronto cambiará de nombre porque según tengo entendido pronto lo destronarán. Que bien por Trujillo


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

opinion said:


> bueno parece que la Mirada del Husares pronto cambiará de nombre porque según tengo entendido pronto lo destronarán. Que bien por Trujillo


Pero quien lo destronará...no nos tengan en suspenso


----------



## Aisa. (Jul 2, 2007)

*Lo maX!!*

Hola a todos :hi: Soy una nueva participant. Y Keria dcir q las fotos stan muy Chvrs... Me encanta la imagen d modernidad q ahora tendra mi Linda CIUDAD...


----------



## *JoSePh* (May 25, 2007)

Aisa. said:


> Hola a todos :hi: Soy una nueva participant. Y Keria dcir q las fotos stan muy Chvrs... Me encanta la imagen d modernidad q ahora tendra mi Linda CIUDAD...


*Por lo que veo hay mujeres en el foro peruano,lo malo es que no entran mucho.Aùn asi bienvenida.*


----------



## Stacy Conner (Apr 7, 2007)

SEnsacional
Gracias por las fotos creo que las vistan son inmejorables
Pero me pregunto, porque tan pequeñas las fotos?
250 o 300kb ( o por que no de 1mb) por foto hubiera estado mejor. Fotos como esas merecen estar como papel tapiz en la pc


----------



## opinion (Sep 14, 2006)

por favor sigan tomando fotos desde el HUSARES, creo que faltan aún muchas buenas vistas.


----------



## Aisa. (Jul 2, 2007)

*OPINO LO MISMO*




opinion said:


> por favor sigan tomando fotos desde el HUSARES, creo que faltan aún muchas buenas vistas.


EL que tenga acceso, tome mas fotos!! estan muy buenas las visuales q desd el Husares c puede captar. Tb fuera chvr q pongan FOtos del Interior de los Depas... Si ya stan en la etapa d acabaDos!!


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

"El Húsares conquistando desde lo lejos por una cada vez mas reluciente Flor de La Canela..."










Mas al fondo, a lo lejos, es posible ver la iglesia de Moche, esa manchita naranja.... Mas lejos aún, a la derecha, el faro de Salaverry...










En esta vista, al fondo, una gran alfombra verde sobre la falda arenosa de un cerro, mas y mas hectáreas que son parte del proyecto de irrigación CHAVIMOCHIC... También, en primer plano, la hoy afirmada prolongación av. Fátima, cercada de árboles a lo largo y a ambos lados de ésta, dentro de poco asfaltada y con salida a la vía de evitamiento como parte de las obras en proceso del RPT...










Esta poco agraciada pero novedosa e interesante vista muestra algunos edificios super viejos del lado "mas moderno" del centro de Trujillo, se aprecian el hotel continental de 9 pisos, el ex hotel OPT GAR, de 8 pisos, la fábrica de Pilsen Trujillo, que se ubica varios kms más lejos, entre otros....


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Sobre el piso 16: Sin temor a las alturas, mas bien esta gente esta bien acostumbrada a trabajar así...


----------



## uranio (Dec 30, 2005)

buenas tomas, primera vez que veo tomas desde lo alto a los edificios del centro.


----------



## Aisa. (Jul 2, 2007)

Q tal fotografia!! de solo verla me provoca NERVIOS!!! se nota que estan acostumbrados a trabajar en altura...


----------



## PieroMG (Jun 24, 2007)

Alaa yo jamás haría eso...tengo vértigo :$


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

El Húsares, nuevamente mirando, esta vez ala U. Vallejo y su nuevo pabellón en construcción... alrededor de las 5 dela tarde bajo sol... Abajo, sale la iglesia de Fátima...












En la esquina derecha, tenemos a las torres de Primavera, en la esquina izquierda, a las terrazas de Los Cedros, (en construcción y aún en séptimo piso). Ambos se enfrentan cara a cara y de extremo a extremo en esta imagen. Testigo inevitable: la mirada del Húsares, un poquito mas arriba que ambos....












Aquellos que sufren de vértigo por mirar apnas de un humilde nivel 18 (encima del cuarto de máquinas), abstenerse de mirar estas fotos.... El que no, pues alucine un rato... Cayendo quiza???


----------



## miguel16 (Mar 10, 2006)

buenas fotos jhona...la primera se v bien.. con el mar d fondo.. y en corto tiempo stara por alli las 3 torres d 15 pisos (los sauces)


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Que fotos para mas alucinantes....como hicistes para tomarlas (las dos ultimas)


----------

